# TTs fv3 8S from Slovakia



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

hello freaks,
I would like to introduce my new toy. 
I will have some questions i hope that somebody help me ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Some progress ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Now I work on details ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Now I work on details ...


Hi there,

May I know wats this attachment on the fender? Thks


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Hand made I work on better view when I open bonet -
Not finish yet ...

Pictures from work:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Ummm, errr...???


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe there should be a Slovenia vs Slovakia TT mods competition thread - who can make the most changes in the shortest amount of time after receiving their new car...
Would also like to know what their local insurance companies think of the modifications!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

jryoung said:


> Maybe there should be a Slovenia vs Slovakia TT mods competition thread - who can make the most changes in the shortest amount of time after receiving their new car...


Think there must be something in the water in that part of Europe :lol: 
Interesting that Slovenia and Slovakia both border Hungary where Audi build the TT.
Perhaps ukoslov and CiLA are frustrated car mechanics/engineers who are after jobs 
at the Gyor assembly plant.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Many thanks guys about your interesting. Only one answer from my side. I love cars ...
My last car Cupra R330 was demount two days after buying ... I worked on car three years each weekend. Final was nice ...
Its pitty that I not have more free times for project TTs, now.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I prepare accessories for change ...


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

CiLA said:


> I prepare accessories for change ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Slowly I prepare to change some parts on my TTs.



















To plan buy these OZ wheels Legerra in 8.5x20". Tyre 255/30/R20. 
Till now I dont know which ET 45 or 35 . Some advices ?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Rear diffuser is painted to piano black ...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Left side ride oposit right sunvisor without Airbag label ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

open them


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks..there is another user that was trying to do the same thing so a picture would be useful


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Cool mods, I like your style


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Make sure you update this post with more pictures!

Like what you've done so far.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Change speedo shield for leather ...


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Change speedo shield for leather ...


seriously, its very nice.. can buy from Audi or is it an OEM pc? Thks


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

very nice, if you bought it via audi how much do they ask for?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

surely not 220€


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

ahahah knowing them that's for sure!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

wrote wrong, 120€ so the challenge is harder!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I wanted leather shield when I ordered car. The price for order was 500€. 
As write ManuTT via Audi dealer the price for speedo shield was 132€.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Left side ride oposit right sunvisor without Airbag label ...


Loos good. Anyone in the UK figured how to get a left hand drive MK3 TT driver's side sun visor? One so called specialist wanted a left hand drive chassis number - however i've not been able to find one.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

There is order number for "English right drive" who want left sunvisor without label. Attention: color soul black, light mirror, 8S0 857 551 7C0


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

CiLA said:


> There is order number for "English right drive" who want left sunvisor without label. Attention: color soul black, light mirror, 8S0 857 551 7C0


thanks.....i can use that pic to get a left hand drive driver's side visor, or is that a UK chassis number at the bottom?

are they difficult to remove and then fit the new one?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Generally I'm not a fan of modifying a brand new car; but that air-bag warning sticker on the sun visor is horrible so I am all in favour of replacing the visor as demonstrated by Cila. However I pose the question 'is it legal in the UK?'.
Certainly all news car manufacturers must include the warning on the sun visor (possibly an EU directive) so if the owner then gets rid of the warning is that illegal? Would the car fail an MOT 3 years down the line; or could some officious traffic cop hit you with a fixed penalty notice? Don't know the answers, just raising the question. :?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

You must use only order number if you have black sunvisor. Change is simple. You must only drag up down as see on picture. 
After drag up sunvisor to side. You use some pvc tools for it.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I used this VAG demontage tool.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Left right left sunvisor ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My gift from autosalon Geneve 2016


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Currently trying to find a black "US Spec" plate-less grille like the one you've brought buddy, where did you source it from and what's the part number?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Because free days dont have car tuning my friend. Your work is better than my -


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

CiLA said:


> My gift from autosalon Geneve 2016


Thats well cool 8)


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Guys

Does anybody know what the cost is for the VC cover in leather from Audi uk ?

Cheers
Damo


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My opinion same as in my country about 150 pounds.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

CiLA said:


> My opinion same as in my country about 150 pounds.


Cheers CiLA think it looks so much better than standard


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I paid this price ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

130€ ebay


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

do you know approx price for the leather centre console from Audi ?


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> 130€ ebay


Looked on eBay loads of times and can't find, looked for centre console too but only find ones from Germany which are left hand drive


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you should check weekly because there are many pieces and not immediately sellers set a new auction.
regard the left/right drive, I'm sorry but is very hard to find parts for your drive side, because those parts coming only from a german cars, used and dismantled..


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Some little problems with front poppet. Front poppet were painted with black plastidip. View thru grid is nicer now. 
Tomorrow I will look via ETKA if problem is resolve with some special tools. Are difrent between front mask. The holder I must resolve, too.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I found some problems in my matrix lights -
Somebody has spider web in lights?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll let you know tomorrow morning!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I checked, No spider man here! I prefer batman!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Could you send photo your lights detail, ManuTT please?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Let me clean them I'll post before dinner


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

My car doesn't have that either, looks a bit like a frost pattern !

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

frosty powder...!!
I didn't clean them..do you need zoomed pictures?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Because the front mask is for USA cars I must buy another original part ...


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi mate, please can you confirm what part numbers need to be ordered for the US spec grille


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

legend, thanks mate  this is the longest that I've had a front number plate on a car haha


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Last brick to the mask ...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone got a link where I can get this black grille from?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

CiLA said:


> Because the front mask is for USA cars I must buy another original part ...


Hi, do you have a YouTube channel you could put a few videos of your work on?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Today I try to change my 19" original wheels for 20" wheels A5. Not good for bad ET. ..


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Last step to put car low with change wheels for 20" with et 45 and tyre 255/30/R20.


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

Those wheels do look good.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks but 20" is 20" - of course car must be low ...


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

You're mods are very sympathetic and your car looks stunning. Looking forward to seeing the new wheels.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow those 20s are stunning. Gonna look so good. I might have to get a set :evil:


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Today I had free time to finsh my hand made tools -


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Move to "mtm" for change power -


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

finally mtm! a serious mod!!!
I'm looking at your 20", which ET they have?! seems similar than the original 52 so don't need spacers..


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Its not 20" only 19" original TTs with 10mm spacers. I am looking for 20" wheels with offset 42 but I cant find nice which like me -


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

same here! I found a copy, et 47 so like 0,5 cm spacers but are 8,5J and I want 9J like the original


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

We have same view -


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

power now: 363hp / 466 torque ...


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

How much did they charged you Cila?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I dont know. It was gift of 
my friends. 
On monday I will go for car to Germany -
I enjoy much ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ooooooh my old GT3...but you have to lose! Ahah


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

We was good team for to ride Grossglockner -


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

A dangerous team!


----------



## TT8SUltra (Nov 22, 2016)

Very nice car, i like your modifications.
I would like the tachokuppel synonymous in leather to let you have a tip for me where the attached is.
I can not find any screws?
One more question the exhaust vents, what internal diameter do they have?
Thx


----------



## Specki3009 (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice Car and perfect modification.
Could you please tell me where to get these akrapovic tips?  
And would it be possible to do a little how to change the grille?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Car was today sold ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Specki3009 said:


> Nice Car and perfect modification.
> Could you please tell me where to get these akrapovic tips?
> And would it be possible to do a little how to change the grille?


I bought Akrapovic from bmw m4. 
Do you mean front grille?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

TT8SUltra said:


> Very nice car, i like your modifications.
> I would like the tachokuppel synonymous in leather to let you have a tip for me where the attached is.
> I can not find any screws?
> One more question the exhaust vents, what internal diameter do they have?
> Thx


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

CiLA said:


> TT8SUltra said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice car, i like your modifications.
> ...


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

CiLA - have you really sold your beautiful car? Is your new car an Audi?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes its really. Now I am waiting on RS3 Sedan ...


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

CiLA said:


> Yes its really. Now I am waiting on RS3 Sedan ...


You must be sad to see your TTS go but excited about the new car. Are they taking orders for the RS3 Sedan in Slovakia already? Have you been given any indication of delivery date? Audi UK are talking about late 2017.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Its not order now, yet. I wait only when -
I hope that in may 2017 I will have its.


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

CiLA said:


> Its not order now, yet. I wait only when -
> I hope that in may 2017 I will have its.


Hopefully the wait will just make the car's arrival even more exciting.


----------



## Specki3009 (Nov 24, 2016)

CiLA said:


> Specki3009 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Car and perfect modification.
> ...


Yes the front grille. I start to change it on my TTS when the grille arrives but would be nice to know where all the screws are to get off the bumper 

Sad to hear that your car has been sold but RS3 Sedan is a very nice replacement


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

For sale from my TTS. 
The price via agreement...
Item is as new.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

CiLA said:


> For sale from my TTS.
> The price via agreement...
> Item is as new.


hi cila i like your mods. Im looking to change my grill. How easy is the bumper to remove? Do the wheels need to come off? Any tricky bits?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Bumpers is remove easy without wheels come off.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Rear diffuser is painted to piano black ...


hi cila or anyone who would know. is it easy to change the rear diffuser? Do i have to remove the bumper to do it? Any help would be good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My new toy


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice upgrade 8)


----------



## Energie80 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry to bump this old thread....really bmw m4 tips fits the tts ones?


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

Energie80 said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread....really bmw m4 tips fits the tts ones?


Those are standard tips I reckon, I also had them on my TT mk1....you only need to check the diameter when placing the order. Mine was 74/98mm


----------



## Energie80 (Mar 8, 2019)

74 98 fits the tts?


----------

